# caseih 4210



## roadmasterchief (Dec 10, 2010)

can anyone help? bought a used caseih4210 4x4 and i think it has the wrong size tires.so i'm trying to find the correct front to rear gear ratio. i've called a few dealers with no luck,then called caseih with no luck.any ideas would be much appreciated


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

1997 Case 4210 Tractors - Utility (40-100hp) - John Deere MachineFinder I hope this tractor is the same one you have. The tire sizes are listed in the description. They are also listed: rear tires are listed in the green box on the left; the front tires are below it in the white box.


----------



## roadmasterchief (Dec 10, 2010)

thanks,but that doesnt help.size i have now 13.6x28 on the rear and 8.3x24 on the front. with a loader on the 8.3 wont take the weight( which these are dry rotted anyway)so i found a formula to match tire sizes to get the correct percentage of slip, but i need front to rear gear ratio,and i've no idea where to get this ,if not from caseih.I think its pretty poor that i cannot get this from a dealer or the company.Next tractor may be green.


----------

